# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal

## Haps

Hallo salam kenal,

Saya haical dari kab.tangerang saya baru masuk dunia ikan hias kecantol sama koi. Salam kenal semuanya . Masih main koi yang biasa biasa aja karena belum paham yg bagus gimanan jadi belum berani buat cari 😁🙏

----------


## Glenardo

> Hallo salam kenal,
> 
> Saya haical dari kab.tangerang saya baru masuk dunia ikan hias kecantol sama koi. Salam kenal semuanya . Masih main koi yang biasa biasa aja karena belum paham yg bagus gimanan jadi belum berani buat cari


Salam kenal om..selamat enjoy disini

----------


## Slametkurniawan

salam kenal om

----------

